# lepanthes calodictyon



## abanks (Oct 7, 2010)

does any one know where i can get the lepanthes calodictyon plant or if u have one would you like to sell it to me?


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Ecuagenera usually brings them to orchid shows, your best bet is to preorder and go pick it up or have a friend pick it up. Sometimes the plants come in pretty hammered. They normally run 20-25 a pop.

good luck


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

i second Ecuagenera, they pack the calodictyon in its own deli cup so you dont have to worry about it getting beat up in shipping. Other plants on the other hand can have issues. But if they dont make it Ecuagenera is good about replacing things.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

If you don't have a lot of orchid experience, I wouldnt reccomend getting one. They are touchy. You could also call Andys orchids and see if they have any. That way you can avoid having to get it shipped from ecuador to the us, and from the us to you.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

frogparty said:


> If you don't have a lot of orchid experience, I wouldnt reccomend getting one. They are touchy.


Yeah, go with a _Restrepia sp._ instead. I hear they're bulletproof.


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

I have many and yes they are finicky at first but once you get them passed the shock they grow like weed's.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

yeah, if you can get one that hasnt been beat up in transit Im sure they do a lot better


----------



## abanks (Oct 7, 2010)

ya im trying something a little harder to grow than dendrobium, Tillandsia and jewel orchids.


----------



## abanks (Oct 7, 2010)

the other one i wanted to grow was lepanthes telipogoniflora. is this one of the harder ones to grow to? do u have any suggestion on keeping them alive. i usually put them in my tank with my frogger misting system. in one of the dryer parts. that is about all i know about growing them. i used to hand mist them when i had, Dracula lotax, Masdevallia erinacea, Pleurothallis herpestes 'Fox Den', and Dendrobium loddigesii (still alive). They were doing good until i forgot to water them and killed them. (i like to put money in the toilet)


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

Just curious...are you planning on putting this in with frogs? I have mini orchids...including this one and the Lepanthes you want but am afraid to put it in a frog tank for fear they would trample it. I have thumbnails if that makes any difference.

As for care...I just got the Lepanthes so we will see if I kill it. I have read that both these plants do well with less air flow than other orchids but that they need to be kept very humid. I got all of mine from Equagenera.


----------



## abanks (Oct 7, 2010)

Kaity said:


> Just curious...are you planning on putting this in with frogs? I have mini orchids...including this one and the Lepanthes you want but am afraid to put it in a frog tank for fear they would trample it. I have thumbnails if that makes any difference.
> 
> As for care...I just got the Lepanthes so we will see if I kill it. I have read that both these plants do well with less air flow than other orchids but that they need to be kept very humid. I got all of mine from Equagenera.


yes i was going too. my thumbnails dont really climbing the back wall, they dont really mess with the Tillandsia i put in there. but i dont know till i try. dont forget to tell me how well its doing. 
thanks


----------

